# U.S. Preparing To EMP NK?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Seems like a logical tool to use if it would actually shut down essential electronics tied to military, nukes, control and command, etc....



> But according to Mattis, the Pentagon has a few tricks up its sleeve that wouldn't involve the decimation of Seoul.
> 
> When asked whether there was "any military option the US can take with North Korea that would not put Seoul at grave risk," Mattis responded, "Yes, there are, but I will not go into details."
> 
> ...


Secretary Mattis and US Defense Department May Be Preparing Electromagnetic Pulse Attack on North Korea (Video)


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

It would be interesting to see how an EMP could be used in a designated area and not affect other areas.....how would that be carried out without affecting neighboring China and South Korea.....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I would rather see glow spots.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

It would not be long before he was at it again. China would just give him what was necessary. He is China's mad dog, doing China's bidding.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

an EMP does nothing for taking out the artillery batteries that are the main threat for Seoul - little if nothing for the missiles .... North Korea has hardline communications to the officers in charge of those batteries - an EMP isn't going to effect some old 1960s Russian field phone system ....

an EMP attack gives Little Fat Boy the excuse he needs to send in a suicide sub packed with his nuke answer - attack NK? - attack it full out and completely and utterly ruthlessly - no pussyfooting around - there'll be lumps involved no doubt .....


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

You'd be hard pressed to find any country that would be less impacted by an EMP attack than NK? Hell, most of the country is dark at night. But it still would be considered an act of war. If you are gonna wage war with someone, don't pussyfoot around, as so wisely stated above.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> an EMP does nothing for taking out the artillery batteries that are the main threat for Seoul - little if nothing for the missiles .... North Korea has hardline communications to the officers in charge of those batteries - an EMP isn't going to effect some old 1960s Russian field phone system ....
> 
> an EMP attack gives Little Fat Boy the excuse he needs to send in a suicide sub packed with his nuke answer - attack NK? - attack it full out and completely and utterly ruthlessly - no pussyfooting around - there'll be lumps involved no doubt .....


Well an EMP might prevent them from getting the order to shoot.
Then they get leveled and threat eliminated.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

rstanek said:


> It would be interesting to see how an EMP could be used in a designated area and not affect other areas.....how would that be carried out without affecting neighboring China and South Korea.....


I think they mean "conventional" EMP, that is to say, non-nuclear EMP bombs. The kind that would be used against a single building, or missile launch facility. These devices use low powered chemical explosives, thus are very localized.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Stockton said:


> Well an EMP might prevent them from getting the order to shoot.
> Then they get leveled and threat eliminated.


They would just make a verbal fire brigade, message to shoot would take 5 minutes longer to out, but out none the less.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

My understanding is that a good portion of the artillery that NK has poised to strike Seoul would not actually make it range wise to the more populated areas of the city. Also, Seoul has enough hardened underground shelters to shelter the entire population in the event of an attack.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It would be one heck of a real world test. Soon as we inflict any real world damage on NK. China will strike back at us.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Stockton said:


> Well an EMP might prevent them from getting the order to shoot.
> Then they get leveled and threat eliminated.


North Korea rebuilt from the 1950s war specifically to prepare for finishing the stalemate - unless the command bunkers are hit - the crank crank field phones they have for backups won't even know the country got hit - there's not alot of computers or electronics involved in NK's defense - it's a giant military museum to the old Russian military might - only country that still has Yak fighter planes on the roster ....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ya' know something, (and I realize there are millions of lives there), but I don't really care.

Nothing I need comes from NK. Not waterstones, gun parts, motorcycle accessories or even chopsticks.

Secondly, I doubt if President Trump is going to use nukes. In fact, it's too bad we don't have a process to rid ourselves of space junk. There are tons of old used satellites, rocket parts, and at least one astronaut's glove. If there was some way to knock them out of orbit and dump them all on NK, we could clear the skies and whack the deviate.

Failing that, we must have a warehouse full of those MOABs, or something similar. I mean, how much explosives are needed to blow up an ox-cart?

So what if the country becomes a slag pit? Heck, my wife know how to make General Tso's chicken...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> an EMP does nothing for taking out the artillery batteries that are the main threat for Seoul - little if nothing for the missiles .... North Korea has hardline communications to the officers in charge of those batteries - an EMP isn't going to effect some old 1960s Russian field phone system ....
> 
> an EMP attack gives Little Fat Boy the excuse he needs to send in a suicide sub packed with his nuke answer - attack NK? - attack it full out and completely and utterly ruthlessly - no pussyfooting around - there'll be lumps involved no doubt .....


The E1 wouldn't affect a phone system that old, but the E3 would. It could set the lines on fire, literally. Like the Carrington Event.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

We cannot be the first to do anything against NK.
We can only retaliate.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ah have any of you been to Korean like in the last decade? Seoul Korea has about 10 million people -ok ten million that is freaking huge and no they won't all fit in the shelters so there will be a loss but hey when I was last there they wanted the US to pull out had freaking anti American riots every Friday between noon and 6 south gate yangsan north post bet they changed their mind now. as far as an emp what in the world would that do it would be like spraying water into a wasp nest with a squirt gun not very effective no man an emp is slang for nuke cause if we said hey were nuking N Korea everyone would flip and as we all know an emp is an after effect of one going off so we wouldn't actually be lying.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Why are some folks here assuming N Koreans are still using stone knives and bearskins?

They are building hydrogen bombs, intercontinental missiles, orbiting satellites, and submarines. These things all require computing power and a modern industrial plant, powered by electricity and petrochemicals.

There are definitely important, discrete targets there; subject to destruction by conventional EMP and other kinetic weapons.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

For a very long time China has fought defensive wars. China will do nothing.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> For a very long time China has fought defensive wars. China will do nothing.


Sorry but I will disagree. China want us and wants us bad. She can not contain her population or feed her population. She needs the ground and the climate we have. So let the fat kid cause an all out war and China will end it. They kill 50 million people, all the better. Less to be concerned about.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Gunn said:


> Sorry but I will disagree. China want us and wants us bad. She can not contain her population or feed her population. She needs the ground and the climate we have. So let the fat kid cause an all out war and China will end it. They kill 50 million people, all the better. Less to be concerned about.


Sure any country would love to have the rich resources of the United States. However, the Chinese are very shrewd and practical. A war with the U.s and its allies is not practical. The only reason China aided North Korea in the first war was to protect their own borders.

If we did a strategic nuclear strike on North Korea China wouldn't do a thing. Or locate all military installations and hit them with cruise missles at the same time. Cripple them as quickly as possible and have South Korea clean them up. Don't put American troops near the Chinese border.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

tango said:


> We cannot be the first to do anything against NK.
> We can only retaliate.


Affirmative. Any action against NK and China and Russia will retaliate. Dictators stick together. Birds of a feather flock together.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If NK strikes any US ally first, China and Russia will not get involved right away.
If the US strikes NK first, in any fashion, we will be the aggressor and China and Russia and maybe Iran will attack us.

Think about it folks-- we are the super power.
We cannot be the aggressor!!!


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Let Russia and China try..They will lose. Iran is a joke that has lasted for to long.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

quick thought without research.... As I understand it to be even mildly effective an EMP blast must be at least 15 miles up to produce the HEMP effect. At that altitude the EMP effect would probably get both Seoul, parts of Russia, and parts of China.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

Like a crocodile submerged with only its eyes showing or a crouched tiger in the grass waiting for their prey is exactly what the governments of China and Russia are doing. 

They want to see America internationally humiliated and if possible beaten. They are attempting this through subversion, deception and passive aggressiveness. That is why they are trying to publicly play the "peacemaker" and "rational figure" regarding NK by calling for peace and talks. All the while, behind the scenes, China and Russia are causing chaos on the international stage on multiple fronts. While publically condemning NK they are behind the scenes funding it and providing it with rocket fuel and equipment that can be easily weaponized. China and Russia want to divide America from her allies. Make the allies second guess the alliance with America. Make America seem like its a wild child like NK. China and Russian want to invalidate the UN and divide the nations. They know that united the (free and democratic) nations stand (against China, Russia, NK and Iran), but divided the nations will fall (more easily to China and Russia). 

Vlad is trying to bring back the glory of the Soviet Union by illegally attacking and taking over other soverign countries and threatening not yet conquered neighbors. China does not like being second place as evidence by their bullying smaller nations in the South China sea and illegally building islands to claim the territory. 

China and Russia are propping up NK. We all know this. Its evidence by many things, one of which was the absence at the UN meeting and their backdoor deals sidestepping sanctions. China and Russia are creating a bunch of small fires to spread America thin and they are succeeding. Ignoring a ruling against China in the South China sea (and their illegal island building/land grabs), invading baltic states (such as Crimea), instituting large war games right next door to smaller neighbors knowing they are already worried they will become the next Crimea, undercutting American prices on things like steel and other valuables, propping up and supporting North Korea, fighting with Syria and propping up Hezbollah and the dictator Assad, propping up and supporting Iran (which is aligned with the terrorist group Hezbollah and threatened to wipe Israel off the map). We cant be everywhere at once and they know this. Smaller fires. Stretch America thin and then strike when the time is right.

As I said, like a crouching tiger/crocodile, they are just waiting for their chance. They are licking their lips. We attack NK, we are spread thin, China and Russia will counter attack us. China stated they wont allow war in the NK peninsula. China came to North Korea's aid against America in the Korean war, they will do so again. One only has to read "Sputnik" or the "RT" (Russian Times) to know the slander Russia is propogating. Russia also recently attacked the coalition position in Syria a few days ago even though the request to bomb that area was denied by coalition forces. Came close to killing a few of Americans but killed a supposed 800 plus fighters rebeling against Assad. 

The actions of the governments of China and Russia are ones that are opposed to the government of America. Their actions are ones of enemies just bidding their time. Until then they appear to be passive aggressive, saying one thing in public but doing really bad things behind the scenes all in attempt to divide loyalties among allied nations, cause uncertainty and controlled chaos, tarnish reputations and weaken America's standing in the world.

Knowing this, a pre-emptive EMP strike would have very little effect on NK. Within hours, artillery (which will not be affected by an EMP) will rain down on SK and then both China and NK would come a knockin. As a few stated earlier, just an EMP strike on NK would be "pussy footing around". An EMP strike against an industrialized country such as the US would be devastating. An EMP strike against a country that is living in the dark, not so much.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

******* said:


> You'd be hard pressed to find any country that would be less impacted by an EMP attack than NK? Hell, most of the country is dark at night. But it still would be considered an act of war. If you are gonna wage war with someone, don't pussyfoot around, as so wisely stated above.


We already are at war with NK, didn't you get that memo, there was no end of the war in 1953.

I would expect if an EMP was used, it would be used to take out communications, missile guidance systems, and then hit with a lot of conventional firepower.

*Rancher*


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

azrancher said:


> We already are at war with NK, didn't you get that memo, there was no end of the war in 1953.


But there was an Armistice signed that ended the fighting & allowed for the return of prisoners. I think it a stretch to say we are still at war. When was the last time we fired at NK or had a pitched battle?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

tango said:


> We cannot be the first to do anything against NK. We can only retaliate.


I would advise a small change to your postulate.

Imagine a loud-mouth dwarf in your favorite saloon. After listening to him rant for a bit, he pulls a knife. You have no idea how sharp it is, whether he is skilled or even if it's a bluff.

I'd shoot him anyway. After all, I'm not a mind-reader.

The USA must have 24/7 satellite eyes on the little clown. If we see a rocket preparing to launch then leave the gantry, we take out the missile first, and then carpet bomb the entire rocket complex.

Either that or watch the miscreant bomb Guam or Japan and then we all say, "Oooops..."


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

For years now we have been hearing how a EMp attack would shut down everything . Well maybe we we find out. I have popcorn ready to watch the show.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

******* said:


> But there was an Armistice signed that ended the fighting & allowed for the return of prisoners. I think it a stretch to say we are still at war. When was the last time we fired at NK or had a pitched battle?


July 2016 NK once again declared war on the US. The US did not reply.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

We have backed down a lot regarding North Korea (NK), China and Russia. Please see post #29 of this thread:
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...-have-hydrogen-bomb-long-range-missile-3.html


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> We have backed down a lot regarding North Korea (NK), China and Russia. Please see post #29 of this thread:
> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...-have-hydrogen-bomb-long-range-missile-3.html


 Spent a lot of years in the infantry. Seen a lot . Missile coming from NK here we will know it is coming. Using ICBM or not we have ways to intercept and take it down. Not like China where we would have many coming at once. Easy no but we can do it then game on.
China is 100% behind what NK is doing and running the show. It is part of their plan.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> China is 100% behind what NK is doing and running the show. It is part of their plan.


Not so sure about that as of today. Today China's central bank told all other banks in China to no longer have any transactions with anybody or any companies in NK. That will pretty much shut down NK's banking system. That also means zero import/exports between NK and China which is 80% of NK's trade.

I think that China has finally realized that they have helped create a way for a friendly to the US country (SK) be directly on China's border which is what will happen if we bomb NK and then let SK start democracy in NK as the countries unify.

But I'm still for bombing the shit out of little fat boy.

Side note, SK has said they are giving 6 million dollars in aid to NK in the form of prenatal vitamins and nutritional supplements for children. SK civilians are unhappy that their government is sending this help to NK. Also, without fuel (no banking transactions so no payment) from China NK will not be able to power their tractors for farming.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

John Galt said:


> Not so sure about that as of today. Today China's central bank told all other banks in China to no longer have any transactions with anybody or any companies in NK. That will pretty much shut down NK's banking system. That also means zero import/exports between NK and China which is 80% of NK's trade.
> 
> I think that China has finally realized that they have helped create a way for a friendly to the US country (SK) be directly on China's border which is what will happen if we bomb NK and then let SK start democracy in NK as the countries unify.
> 
> But I'm still for bombing the shit out of little fat boy.


 Figure it out. China is showing it power. It could have done that long ago. China has been planning on taking the US on for a life time. Every step is well planned follow each thing they do. Messing with international water boundaries . Build islands to claim more once water ect. All part of a plan to keep pushing more and more on the US. China don't give a rats tail about SK.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Figure it out. China is showing it power. It could have done that long ago. China has been planning on taking the US on for a life time. Every step is well planned follow each thing they do. Messing with international water boundaries . Build islands to claim more once water ect. All part of a plan to keep pushing more and more on the US. China don't give a rats tail about SK.


I agree but China doesn't want SK with American soldiers on their boarder nor the 1.5 million refugees they expect to swim the Yalu River if war breaks out. Plus because on NK (and China's actions) Japan is about to rewrite their constitution allowing for a stronger army. In addition Japan just ordered F-22s and other military hardware so China is beginning to look at a Japan with some serious teeth when it comes to the China sea.


----------

